# Old Faithful



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 21, 2008)

Old Faithful Geyser in Yellowstone National Park, Wyoming is a remarkable place to visit. For those who are not able to visit, or for those who would like to recall the moment, you can see eruptions on the official webcam. The clips below are pretty neat too.

[video=youtube;LWrklFuYnb0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWrklFuYnb0[/video]

[video=youtube;i8RUmvolwUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8RUmvolwUQ[/video]


----------

